# Psalms and Worship



## timfost (May 2, 2016)

This question regards the command to sing Psalms in public worship. I am _not_ seeking to debate EP, nor am I seeking to challenge the confession. I'm seeking to understand how the WCF applies specific proof texts.

Context:



> XXI.V. The reading of the Scriptures with godly fear, the sound preaching and conscionable hearing of the Word, in obedience unto God, with understanding, faith and reverence, *singing of psalms with grace in the heart*; as also, the due administration and worthy receiving of the sacraments instituted by Christ, are all parts of the ordinary religious worship of God: beside religious oaths, vows, solemn fastings, and thanksgivings upon special occasions, which are, in their several times and seasons, to be used in an holy and religious manner.



Proof texts on bolded words:



> COL 3:16 Let the word of Christ dwell in you richly in all wisdom; teaching and admonishing one another in psalms and hymns and spiritual songs, singing with grace in your hearts to the Lord.
> 
> EPH 5:19 Speaking to yourselves in psalms and hymns and spiritual songs, singing and making melody in your heart to the Lord.
> 
> JAM 5:13 Is any among you afflicted? let him pray. Is any merry? let him sing psalms.



Question:

From reading the context of these three proof texts, I am having trouble understanding how these verses apply to corporate worship at all. The context of all three proofs seems to be general admonistions to all _believers_, not to church officers in how they conduct a corporate worship service. 

If these verses apply to all believers as they relate to each other, what is the rationale that promotes that Psalm singing is specifically commanded in Sunday worship?


----------



## Jeri Tanner (May 2, 2016)

There is 1 Corinthians 14, particularly vs 26, to consider. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timfost (May 2, 2016)

Jeri Tanner said:


> There is 1 Corinthians 14, particularly vs 26, to consider.



Is this a standard proof text for the inclusion of psalms in public worship? I'm wondering why the divines wouldn't have included it...


----------



## MW (May 2, 2016)

Thomas Ford, one of the divines, wrote a book on Singing of Psalms. It is well worth consulting to understand how various Scriptures were understood in the context of this topic. It is available here: http://www.nesherchristianresources.org/JBS/ebooks/marzan_esher/TFDuty.pdf


----------



## arapahoepark (May 2, 2016)

MW said:


> Thomas Ford, one of the divines, wrote a book on Singing of Psalms. It is well worth consulting to understand how various Scriptures were understood in the context of this topic. It is available here: http://www.nesherchristianresources.org/JBS/ebooks/marzan_esher/TFDuty.pdf



Reading this convicted me to incorporate singing more Psalms.


----------



## timfost (May 2, 2016)

MW said:


> Thomas Ford, one of the divines, wrote a book on Singing of Psalms. It is well worth consulting to understand how various Scriptures were understood in the context of this topic. It is available here: http://www.nesherchristianresources.org/JBS/ebooks/marzan_esher/TFDuty.pdf



Thanks! I look forward to reading it.


----------

